# muzzle?



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

How do you reward your dog during heel with a muzzle? I just threw the ball for my dog while the muzzle was on(close and still on leash). It was interesting to watch. Quite a frenzy. I found that rewarding after taking the muzzle off started alot of antisipation. Hence the question.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

If you take the muzzle off and then reward the dog, that's all you are rewarding the dog for....taking off the muzzle.... what the dog did to earn the reward is moot. 

When working in muzzle I always reward our dogs with the muzzle on..... it's a sight but I have yet to see any of the dogs do anything but improve.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

We do aloot of muzzle work and we realy do not reward heel with muzzle like that. We train the transport/heel so that the dog know what to do without muzzle. Like any Ob traning, You just reward him with good, nice and maby a pat on the back. When the sesion is over you slipp the muzzle and reward him with ball ore play.

The when he knows it we train the protection part with muzzle on. 
Ther we can reward with toy/ball from handler ore decoy, BUT i feel that dogs that does best is the ones that you do not reward with toys, The reward is kicking as 

We like to bild up a owerinflated confidens with tha muzzel. The dog gets big praises for hiting, And the get to drive the guy away.
It makes the dogs feel like super dogs with muzzle on and the just love to hit with it. No nead for any other reward than hiting the decoy.

Her you can se how one part of the program looks. A transport folowd by a atack from bihind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS0-2R7n05o&NR=1


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

andreas broqvist said:


> We do aloot of muzzle work and we realy do not reward heel with muzzle like that. We train the transport/heel so that the dog know what to do without muzzle. Like any Ob traning, You just reward him with good, nice and maby a pat on the back. When the sesion is over you slipp the muzzle and reward him with ball ore play.
> 
> The when he knows it we train the protection part with muzzle on.
> Ther we can reward with toy/ball from handler ore decoy, BUT i feel that dogs that does best is the ones that you do not reward with toys, The reward is kicking as
> ...



Nice dog, is that directly from Bert's Kennel We have a lot of his dutchies at siam crown.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> How do you reward your dog during heel with a muzzle? I just threw the ball for my dog while the muzzle was on(close and still on leash). It was interesting to watch. Quite a frenzy. I found that rewarding after taking the muzzle off started alot of antisipation. Hence the question.


Cut a hole in the front for food intake, and use a high value treat.

I do it all the time.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Let kicking the decoys ass be the reward. Work the dog in the heel while the decoy remains still. Then mark the correct position verbally and quickly reward with prey from the decoy.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

andreas broqvist said:


> We do aloot of muzzle work and we realy do not reward heel with muzzle like that. We train the transport/heel so that the dog know what to do without muzzle. Like any Ob traning, You just reward him with good, nice and maby a pat on the back. When the sesion is over you slipp the muzzle and reward him with ball ore play.
> 
> The when he knows it we train the protection part with muzzle on.
> Ther we can reward with toy/ball from handler ore decoy, BUT i feel that dogs that does best is the ones that you do not reward with toys, The reward is kicking as
> ...


Very nice work in that video


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Brian Anderson said:


> Let kicking the decoys ass be the reward. Work the dog in the heel while the decoy remains still. Then mark the correct position verbally and quickly reward with prey from the decoy.


 ...it all sounds so simple! ](*,):mrgreen:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think he is looking to reward dog for FR heeling in a muzzle, not for having dog do muzzle work with decoys, or to associate it with any type of bitework, could be wrong.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I think he is looking to reward dog for FR heeling in a muzzle, not for having dog do muzzle work with decoys, or to associate it with any type of bitework, could be wrong.


Daniel...if Joby is correct. Please disregard my blather because it's probably not the right approach. I gotta start reading better uggghh


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Daniel...if Joby is correct. Please disregard my blather because it's probably not the right approach. I gotta start reading better uggghh


well he does train FR...from what I gather...

I mark the good stuff and feed really good treats through the side hole, and correct the bad stuff.

If not using food, praise and petting works good for me,as well as irritating her with the vibrate button on the ecollar 

I put my dog in a muzzle often, most of the time without a decoy anywhere near. And many times for long periods of time, with no training going on.

I want her to view it the same as anything else, like wearing the muzzle is just another thing she does, and to accept it as that.

I want the dog to be very comfortable in it, and NOT be looking to fight someone, or thinking she will get a bite, because she has a muzzle on.

That being said, most of the time she does get to fight someone in a muzzle, she DOES get a bite, not everytime but MOST of the time. 

Not the same as Daniel is looking to do I am sure, but I vote for mark and feed.

People that do FR muzzle heel probably have the methods down pat.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Nice dog, is that directly from Bert's Kennel We have a lot of his dutchies at siam crown.


Yes i think its à direct import. I think its kennel brindels dog. Nice currage test to if you look at the other clips of him.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I do do FR. I have been training the muzzle just while walking the dogs-. She is good in the muzzle now. I just have been a little harder on her for forging. I dont know how to relieve the stress other than a pet or good girl. It has worked well so far for all my dogs. Food and the muzzle I dont think go together. It is too much of a pita. Im just looking for something better.


----------

